# Feeed Meee..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

For all you MHF's keyboard warriors who need sustenance during your exploits proving some one is wrong on the Internet.. >>Here<< :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Typically american !


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

I want one... No, hang on, I don't like popcorn :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

SomersetSteve said:


> I want one... No, hang on, I don't like popcorn :lol:


I suppose it could be adapted to fire chips.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what about frozen peas.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

There's a bit of fun to be had there, i might buy one for the boss and fill it with ball bearing when she's not looking :twisted:


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Has to be a hoax?


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

cabby said:


> what about frozen peas.


Yes I want one of those on my roof. Shooting peas at anyone moving near my van at night.

:lol: :lol:


----------

